# Digital-Print aus MapSource oder NRW3D



## chakki1156 (6. Oktober 2008)

Hi, ich suche eine Möglichkeit aus dem Garmin-Programm MapSource oder dem MagicMaps-Programm NRW3D Kartenausschnitte im JPG-Format auf ein Format von 2 Meter mal 2 Meter ohne Qualitätsverlust hoch zu zoomen um sie dann ins PDF-Format für einen Ausdruck zu konvertieren. Das Ganze soll später quasi als "Tapete" verwendet werden.

Hat jemand eine Idee ? Ich steh´ da im Moment leider völlig auf dem Schlauch. Wahrscheinlich isses völlig simpel, aber wie gesagt: Siehe oben ;-)

Herzlichen Gruss und Danke vorab für jeden Hinweis!

Chakki


----------



## chmee (8. Oktober 2008)

Hmm, Tapetenartig also. Ja, da ist wirklich die Frage, wie hoch die Qualität sein soll ?! Dass man erst mit einer Lupe die Dorfnamen und Straßen entziffern kann oder eher aus 1m Betrachtung einen schicken Blick hat ?

Kleine Rechenbeispiele:
Bei einer recht niedrigen ( aber bei Tapete ausreichenden ) Auflösung (72dpi) hätte das Grundmaterial eine Pixelauflösung von etwa 5670x5670px. Verdopplung der Auflösung (etwa 140dpi) bringt mehr Details hervor, die man aber bei 2m Abstand nicht von der kleiner aufgelösten unterscheiden kann, Auflösung etwa 11.000x11.000px. Absolute Reinstauflösung für Mappen/Karten sollte bei etwa 250dpi liegen, da kann man wirklich mit der Nase drauf rum fahren, Pixelauflösung etwa 20.000x20.000px. 

Unterm Strich ist jede professionelle Grafik/Vektor/DTP/Illustrationssoftware dafür geeignet. Ich würde ein Programm wie Illustrator oder Indesign vorziehen, dort die Kartenteile (als Instanzen) zusammenlegen und dann als PDF oder eps zum Drucker bringen.

Nebenbei ist die Aussage "ohne Qualitätsverlust hoch zoomen" recht widersprüchlich, denn wo Pixel dazuerfunden werden müssen, leidet auch die Qualität. Zudem weiss ich nicht, wie groß die Ausgangsgrafik ist. Ach ja, möglicherweise können die Maps auch als Vektordaten exportiert werden, dann wäre die höchstmögliche Druckauflösung des Druckers erreicht.

mfg chmee


----------



## chakki1156 (8. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

es sollen zwei Flächen (2,00 Meter x 2,00 Meter und 2,00 Meter x 3,95 Meter) einer Verkaufsvitrine für Garmin-GPS-Geräte damit verkleidet werden. 

Leider lässt aber das Programm "MapSource" von Garmin generell keinen Export von Kartenmaterial zu. Ebensowenig NRW3D. 

Aus diesem Grund muss ich eine andere Lösung finden. Dennoch ganz herzlichen Dank für Deine erschöpfende Antwort.

Die Formulierung "ohne Qualitätsverlust hoch zoomen" ist natürlich etwas schwammig: Mir ist klar, dass eine Interpolation immer mit Qualitätsverlust verbunden ist. Er sollte aber möglichst gering ausfallen. 

Herzlichen Gruss aus der Eifel

Chakki


----------



## chmee (8. Oktober 2008)

1. Einfache Version wäre, Screenshots vom Programmbildschirm zu machen ( hohe Auflösung des Monitors sehr empfehlenswert ). Bei 1600x1200 müsstest Du etwa 20 Screenshots machen und jene Flächen dann wieder in einem Programm zusammensetzen, damit Du die 72dpi-Auflösung bei 2x2m realisiert bekommst. Ehrlicherweise denke ich, dass diese Auflösung schon reicht.
2. In welchem Format liegen die Geo-Daten vor ? Es gibt viele Converter/Extrahier-Tools für GIS-Daten im Netz bereit. 

Links:
http://www.giswiki.net/wiki/GIS_Tools
http://gps.4x4travel.org/linksolution/

mfg chmee


----------



## chakki1156 (8. Oktober 2008)

Hi Chmee,

ja, die Idee mit den ScreenShots hatte ich auch schon, aber die muss man dann wirklich auf´s Pixel genau machen, sonst geht´s in die Hose. Die Druckerei hätte übrigens gerne ´ne Auflösung von 300 dpi. 

Die Daten sind von der DVD "Topographische Karte Deutschland" von Garmin. Ich habe aber auch NRW3D von MagicMaps. Da aber gleiches Problem: die Karte kann man als Overlays auf PDAs übertragen oder Routen und Pfade auf GPS-Geräte aber man kann eben keine Karten oder Ausschnitte exportieren. Man kann den gerade angezeigten Ausschnitt als JPG-Datei speichern - in NRW3D. Aber man kann halt keine Karte in den von mir benötigten Maßen exportieren oder speichern. Ich hab´ schon versucht sie als JPG zu speichern und dann durch Interpolation auf das 10-fache Maß hochzuziehen, aber das Ergebnis ist gelinde gesagt "erschreckend"  . Damit kann ich keine Vitrine verkleiden, das sähe völlig unprofessionell sprich indiskutabel aus.

Ich hänge mal eine Skizze mit den Maßen an und versuche es nachher mal mit den Screenshots in 72 dpi. Schau ma ma was im Ergebnis "heraus" kommt ...

Ganz herzlichen Dank für Deine Mithilfe!

Chakki


----------

